# Question about train wreck



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

The spokes person on right now - 2:40 PM has a hat on that I think says DEA.
Why would DEA be so in on this?? Or am I totally mistaken or stupid ? I've been watching for ten minutes and can't find out who this person is.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Federal Railroad Administration was reported as having inspected the section of tracks where the derailment occurred this past Monday or Tuesday. Most likely the spokesperson you noticed was wearing a FRA cap as they would be involved with the investigation along with the FTSB.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Just saw the Mayor - that was who - and the Hat more clearly it says OEM. Whatever that means. Still a mystery to me.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Office of Emergency Management


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

OEM, Old Employed Man?

IDK, just a guess on my part


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

OEM Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Overweight Elephant Manager
Obvious Elected Moron


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When you have a train going over 100 miles an hour when the recommended speed was about 50 miles per hour, around a curve - I would first look at the operator to find out why. Is he an ISIS sympathizer?

There's already talk of needing to give more money to Amtrack because of this. Really, now?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

AMTRAK wouldn't need more money if they managed their finances right. Check out these stats.

Taxpayers lost $833 million over the last decade on the food and beverages supplied by Amtrak, which managed to spend $1.70 for every dollar that received in revenue.

&#8220;Over the last ten years, these losses have amounted to a staggering $833.8 million,&#8221; said Rep.John Mica, R-Fla., in a statement previewing a House hearing today. &#8220;It costs passengers $9.50 to buy a cheeseburger on Amtrak, but the cost to taxpayers is $16.15. Riders pay $2.00 for a Pepsi, but each of these sodas costs the U.S. Treasury $3.40.&#8221;

"Amazon.com is currently selling 24-packs of 12 ounce Pepsi cans for $8.94 -- which averages to about 75 cents per can."

AMTRAK could buy their sodas out of a vending machine for a lot less than they're paying a supplier. Me thinks there's some skimming going on and some payoffs being had.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3289886/posts

.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm guessing most of the passengers ride that commuter train every day. Wouldn't you think that someone would look up from texting on their phone long enough to notice, " Hey that click-clack sound is twice as fast as normal, I wonder if we are going too fast?"


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

We should ban all high capacity trains. There is no need to continue with the senseless deaths caused by these high capacity trains. Cars carry 4 people, why does anyone need a high capacity train that can carry 50 or more passengers. I say we end this senseless loss of life and move now to pass a new "High Capacity Train Ban".

This tragedy could have been avoided if we had already had this ban in place, because there would have only been 4 people on the train and it would only be like 10' long. 

Call your congressmen and senators today and tell them you support the passage of the "High Capacity Train Ban" House Bill,# zeroIQ


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> When you have a train going over 100 miles an hour when the recommended speed was about 50 miles per hour, around a curve - I would first look at the operator to find out why. Is he an ISIS sympathizer?
> 
> There's already talk of needing to give more money to Amtrack because of this. Really, now?


I doubt he is involved in ISIS at all but some are raising questions about why he had that job in the first place. First, he is only 32 years old and that's rather young for such a position. Second, he was/is a gay rights activist. Was he hired ahead of others due to that? Possibly connected to some quota system to hire gays? We know this administration pushes that stuff. His lawyer claims he doesn't remember anything about the crash. Yea, right. He did remember enough to lawyer up before he even left the hospital.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Just read that the train sped up "significantly " right before the crash when it should have been slowing down. Sounds awfully fishy.

.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> When you have a train going over 100 miles an hour when the recommended speed was about 50 miles per hour, around a curve - I would first look at the operator to find out why. Is he an ISIS sympathizer?
> 
> There's already talk of needing to give more money to Amtrack because of this. Really, now?


 Maybe the engineer had a nervous breakdown and thought he was Casey Jones running behind schedule or something. I guess they will find more out as the investigation continues.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Why is everything terrorism? We have enough stupid people doing stupid things here. Why the need to make everything a conspiracy?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Everything does not have to be a conspiracy, it simply makes it a whole lot more interesting if it is!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Wacko maybe not interesting. I think there is more than enough to speculate on and discuss on the reasons the engineer had the train going at those speeds.

To take the reasons off into LALA land with discussion of gay agendas is plain wacko territory


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

IDK, stranger things have happened. I know I have read many headlines and thought to myself "That is just crazy" only to find out later as crazy as it sounded, in the end it turned out to be true. Now to accuse someone outright with no evidence is one thing, but to simply bring up possibilities even ones that do not seem likely, I got no problem with that. 

The only thing I do not understand, but admittedly I do not know how driving a train works? I thought there was a conductor and an engineer driving a train? In that case if one flipped out or made a mistake such as allegedly speeding up before a curve or simply not slowing down for a curve, seems like the other guy would have caught the mistake and said something. You know like "hey man, aren't we going a little fast for the curve coming up?", or "why are you speeding up, shouldn't we be slowing down for the curve?" 

I am sure the TSB will do an investigation and we will all learn what they say really happened in the coming weeks. Who knows, their story may actually even have some similarity to what really did happen?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

It would be hard to make a mistake like that. Unlike the folks who hit the gas instead of the brakes and put their car thru a store front or some such, this isn't an "instant" result. The engine gets louder, the rail noise, etc. Probably warnings going off, too. So even if you moved the lever the wrong way initially, you should have time to realize it and react, correct. I know it's early and the facts are not clear, but my gut says this guy did it on purpose. Why, who knows.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ninny said:


> AMTRAK wouldn't need more money if they managed their finances right. Check out these stats.
> 
> . âIt costs passengers $9.50 to buy a cheeseburger on Amtrak, but the cost to taxpayers is $16.15. Riders pay $2.00 for a Pepsi, but each of these sodas costs the U.S. Treasury $3.40.â
> 
> ...


Im sure that accounting throws everything under the sun into the cost of a burger or coke.
You know it includes the cost of the server and chef, probably the cost of dining cars, but I bet they include all the management at amtrack and a portion of the senators and presidents wages!
I cant see many buying a $16.00 hamburger Id even bet that at $9.50 they don't sell many, which just might be why all the fixed cost add up to so much.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

While I don't understand why the taxpayer would be subsidizing food on Amtrak, I do understand that the ticket price is subsidized just like all other forms of transportation. The farther the money travels, the greater the corruption.
Near me, there was a privately run ferry service. Owner had a monopoly on the essential service to 400 homes. So, he had to get county board approval for a rate hike. Board refused his request, so he planned to sell the ferry and leave everyone stranded. But a Transportation Authority was formed and funded by the State. The State offered to subsidize the operational cost, up to a maximum of dollar for dollar. If the ferry took in $1000 and it cost $1500 to operate, the State provided $500. If they took in $1000 and it cost $3000 to operate, the State only provided up to the match of $1000. There was no incentive to operate on their own. In no time at all, even with increased fares and increased use, the operational costs have risen to get every penny of the State's matching funds. Sure you can argue that without that ferry, the taxes the State collects would be far less, due to diminished land values to an inaccessible area. 
But subsidies like this exist. Every major and many minor cities have mass transit buses. Mostly because huge numbers of voting Democrats depend on bus transportation. They all cost more than they take in, by a wide margin. 
Most of us on HT have never ridden on a commuter train or Amtrak. There are likely good reasons for the high prices and subsidies. Just not clear to me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Muleman said:


> IDK, stranger things have happened. I know I have read many headlines and thought to myself "That is just crazy" only to find out later as crazy as it sounded, in the end it turned out to be true. Now to accuse someone outright with no evidence is one thing, but to simply bring up possibilities even ones that do not seem likely, I got no problem with that.
> 
> The only thing I do not understand, but admittedly I do not know how driving a train works? I thought there was a conductor and an engineer driving a train? In that case if one flipped out or made a mistake such as allegedly speeding up before a curve or simply not slowing down for a curve, seems like the other guy would have caught the mistake and said something. You know like "hey man, aren't we going a little fast for the curve coming up?", or "why are you speeding up, shouldn't we be slowing down for the curve?"
> 
> I am sure the TSB will do an investigation and we will all learn what they say really happened in the coming weeks. Who knows, their story may actually even have some similarity to what really did happen?


 There are many possibilities however the onboard staff has been reduced and spread out more as trains have become more high tech.

The days of using car spotters in the caboose went away in favor of tail lights when the continuity sensor circuits of the rails to wheels came about and a spotter at the end of the train was no longer necessary.

Same goes now with more than an engineer in each bull. Firemen used to be within feet of the engineer and throttle. Now the mechanic may be anywhere from one of diesel /electric plant to a coupling point.

The investigation may find engineer error or some tech failure that possibly the engineer was hoping not to break traction in the curve by being under constant acceleration :shrug:

Regardless if the mode of transportation be planes, train or automobiles, all modes are becoming more reliant on tech tricks and the human factor in responsible and fail safe operation is continually eroding in the interests of cost savings or operator disinterest.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Im sure that accounting throws everything under the sun into the cost of a burger or coke.
> You know it includes the cost of the server and chef, probably the cost of dining cars, but I bet they include all the management at amtrack and a portion of the senators and presidents wages!
> I cant see many buying a $16.00 hamburger Id even bet that at $9.50 they don't sell many, which just might be why all the fixed cost add up to so much.


If that's the case AMTRAK would be money ahead, or should I say the taxpayers would be money ahead, if they didn't sell burgers and drinks. I doubt that anyone would die of thirst or hunger.

.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Wacko maybe not interesting. I think there is more than enough to speculate on and discuss on the reasons the engineer had the train going at those speeds.
> 
> To take the reasons off into LALA land with discussion of gay agendas is plain wacko territory


The only thing about him being gay was if it gave him preferential treatment in hiring. However, he is a certified wacko/weirdo. A site called GotNews was first to identify him and they have posted pictures he put of himself on social media. He liked to show his private parts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> The only thing about him being gay was if it gave him preferential treatment in hiring. However, he is a certified wacko/weirdo. A site called GotNews was first to identify him and they have posted pictures he put of himself on social media. He liked to show his private parts.


So people should mention every persons sexual prefrences every time they discuss why someone did something? What crap. Unless it has something to do with why the train was speeding it is irrelevant to all but the bigots.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> So people should mention every persons sexual prefrences every time they discuss why someone did something? What crap. Unless it has something to do with why the train was speeding it is irrelevant to all but the bigots.


When people are hired on background checks are usually done. It matters a lot if people are promiscuous and if the are showing their private parts on social media, it usually means that they are whether they are straight or gay.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> When people are hired on background checks are usually done. It matters a lot if people are promiscuous and if the are showing their private parts on social media, it usually means that they are whether they are straight or gay.


Showing your private parts is not a gay thing. It is a stupid person thing. Making it about being gay is bigotry.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ninny said:


> If that's the case AMTRAK would be money ahead, or should I say the taxpayers would be money ahead, if they didn't sell burgers and drinks. I doubt that anyone would die of thirst or hunger.
> 
> .


No but a 5 day trip would be pretty uncomfortable !


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

What I understand is the statement was, he was gay and there was the possibility he was hired because of that ahead of others who may have been better qualified. Now I have no idea if he was or not. Is it a possibility? Seems like it could be. The same as if he had been the bosses nephew, or black or a woman, or a white male or anything else that would cause him to stand out during the process. There are cases where people are in fact hired into positions wrongly due to factors besides job performance or qualifications. I am just not seeing how pointing out all of the possibilites would somehow equal bigotry?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have never understood how they are able to charge these prices and it not be considered price gouging? I mean, during a storm or something if a gas station raises their prices it is considered illegal, because they say people have no choice to buy elsewhere. When I am at the airport the prices are outrageous and I have no choice but to pay them, because I have no other choice's, the same as if I was stuck on a train. So why is that not considered price gouging as well? They have a captive audience and take advantage of that by charging way higher than normal prices.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Muleman said:


> What I understand is the statement was, he was gay and there was the possibility he was hired because of that ahead of others who may have been better qualified. Now I have no idea if he was or not. Is it a possibility? Seems like it could be. The same as if he had been the bosses nephew, or black or a woman, or a white male or anything else that would cause him to stand out during the process. There are cases where people are in fact hired into positions wrongly due to factors besides job performance or qualifications. I am just not seeing how pointing out all of the possibilites would somehow equal bigotry?


Then you would have been discussing his job performance not him being gay and showing his private parts. Instead you are spreading rumours with no facts that started out as bigoted twitter trash.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Showing your private parts is not a gay thing. It is a stupid person thing. Making it about being gay is bigotry.


I'm pretty sure that I just said that whether you are gay or straight, if you show you private parts on social media means you are probably promiscuous! I agree that it is a stupid person thing! It means that you are putting your job in jeopardy. I have not seen these pictues but if they are there, then there is reason to think he had a real problem. I am not anti-gay at all. I have friends as well as family members who are gay but they don't get on social medial and post any of their private parts.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Showing your private parts is not a gay thing. It is a stupid person thing. Making it about being gay is bigotry.


He was not just gay. He was flaming gay activist who posted vulgar pictures of himself. Would you really feel good about such a weirdo operating the train you were riding? Most of us have enough sense to try to avoid having any involvement with nut cases. For Amtrack to put this fruitcake as engineer was asking for trouble and will cost them dearly in law suits.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> He was not just gay. He was flaming gay activist who posted vulgar pictures of himself. Would you really feel good about such a weirdo operating the train you were riding? Most of us have enough sense to try to avoid having any involvement with nut cases. For Amtrack to put this fruitcake as engineer was asking for trouble and will cost them dearly in law suits.


Actually being a gay activist, flaming or not has nothing to do with job performance when driving a train. Just as being a bigot should not.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

PW, I honestly have no idea where you are trying to take this conversation with your comments. Someone brought up a story in the news about him being gay and possibly that was the reason he was hired into the position. That is not spreading rumors, that is simply stating what other sources are saying. If someone says he was not qualified to do the job or was not the best qualified, then it only seem normal that they would also add what made them think he may not have been qualified. In this case they gave the reason they based it on. Now I did not bring this up to begin with I was simply explaining how I read the post and interpreted it, so I do not know how you can tell me I am spreading rumors by telling you my interpretation of another persons post on here.
Now I will say it does appear you have an agenda, so please go ahead and tell us what that is, so we can get back to the train story.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Showing your private parts is not a gay thing. It is a stupid person thing. Making it about being gay is bigotry.


It definitely is not a gay thing but it is not a normal thing either.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Muleman said:


> PW, I honestly have no idea where you are trying to take this conversation with your comments. Someone brought up a story in the news about him being gay and possibly that was the reason he was hired into the position. That is not spreading rumors, that is simply stating what other sources are saying. If someone says he was not qualified to do the job or was not the best qualified, then it only seem normal that they would also add what made them think he may not have been qualified. In this case they gave the reason they based it on. Now I did not bring this up to begin with I was simply explaining how I read the post and interpreted it, so I do not know how you can tell me I am spreading rumors by telling you my interpretation of another persons post on here.
> Now I will say it does appear you have an agenda, so please go ahead and tell us what that is, so we can get back to the train story.


I am voicing my disgust that his sexual preference was even mentioned. It does not matter what others are saying it should not be part of this discussion. Then his level of being gay is called flaming and nutcase. Totally disgusting to take the discussion in that direction.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I am voicing my disgust that his sexual preference was even mentioned. It does not matter what others are saying it should not be part of this discussion. Then his level of being gay is called flaming and nutcase. Totally disgusting to take the discussion in that direction.


I agree with you on that but I have not seen anything from his social media posts. 
If it is true that he showed his genatelia then he is a nutcase.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

poppy said:


> The only thing about him being gay was if it gave him preferential treatment in hiring. However, he is a certified wacko/weirdo. A site called GotNews was first to identify him and they have posted pictures he put of himself on social media. He liked to show his private parts.


I think that site is misnamed. It's not News they have there; it is Gossip.  I know with journalism standards in this country pretty much being in the toilet it can get confusing but there is a difference between facts and speculation, innuendo, misconstruing and just making stuff up out of whole cloth. 

You will have to help me out here though because after scrolling through their article with pictures I am not seeing anything but a nice normal looking young man. Nothing perverse to be found. 

http://gotnews.com/breaking-gotnews-ids-gay-activist-train-engineer-who-caused-amtrak-crash/


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Since it is illegal to inquire at a job interview about sexual orientation, I doubt his employers had any idea of whether or not he is gay. The reason for that is so presumably people will be hired on the basis of their skills and qualifications only and without regard to sexual orientation or any other bigoted basis.

The whole discussion on this point is ridiculous and misinformed about employment law. There is no quota to fill for "gay." Good grief.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> I agree with you on that but I have not seen anything from his social media posts.
> If it is true that he showed his genatelia then he is a nutcase.


You might be suprised to know how many HT's that are held in high regard show their private parts and talk about their preferences with buying sex on other social media sites and forums. It is not anyones business if it does not impact their job performance.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Raeven said:


> Since it is illegal to inquire at a job interview about sexual orientation, I doubt his employers had any idea of whether or not he is gay. The reason for that is so presumably people will be hired on the basis of their skills and qualifications only and without regard to sexual orientation or any other bigoted basis.
> 
> The whole discussion on this point is ridiculous and misinformed about employment law. There is no quota to fill for "gay." Good grief.


That is true, everything you say, but schoolteachers are warned not to put any personal info on their FB or any other social media. Other public jobs as well......


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> You might be suprised to know how many HT's that are held in high regard show their private parts and talk about their preferences with buying sex on other social media sites and forums. It is not anyones business if it does not impact their job performance.


OMG, ignorance is bliss!
At my age, I really don't give a .


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Muleman said:


> PW, I honestly have no idea where you are trying to take this conversation with your comments. Someone brought up a story in the news about him being gay and possibly that was the reason he was hired into the position. That is not spreading rumors, that is simply stating what other sources are saying. If someone says he was not qualified to do the job or was not the best qualified, then it only seem normal that they would also add what made them think he may not have been qualified. In this case they gave the reason they based it on. Now I did not bring this up to begin with I was simply explaining how I read the post and interpreted it, so I do not know how you can tell me I am spreading rumors by telling you my interpretation of another persons post on here.
> Now I will say it does appear you have an agenda, so please go ahead and tell us what that is, so we can get back to the train story.



Here's what's wrong with bringing his sexual orientation into the conversation. First we have no idea what caused the train to speed up. 



> Investigators are learning more about the speeding Amtrak train that derailed in Philadelphia, killing eight and sending over 200 to the hospital, but the jury is still out on the big questions.Why did the train accelerate as it approached a curve? Did the engineer cause the train to speed up, or was there a mechanical failure? Was there something about the track that caused the crash?


http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/14/us/philadelphia-amtrak-train-derailment/

It's quite possible it had nothing to do with the engineer. So to leap to it was the engineer's fault and then the engineer was GAY and then he must have been hired due to some nefarious quota system and there is no way he was qualified and on and on is nothing but a witch hunt in my opinion. 

Imagine if this was you, how would you feel if the train you were driving crashed, you had a massive concussion and can't remember what happened and now the so called media has spread everything about your personal life all over the internet and people are hammering you because of stuff that is none of their business and has nothing whatsoever to do with the train crash itself?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

gapeach said:


> That is true, everything you say, but schoolteachers are warned not to put any personal info on their FB or any other social media. Other public jobs as well......


So your reasoning is, he put this stuff on some social media site and his employers found it and they said, "Aha! He's gay! Let's hire him!"

Seriously?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It is my understanding the engineers job performance was satisfactory up to this point and it's a bit odd to focus on someone's genitals outside a sexual assault claim. 

I would wonder if there is any chance that there could have been a medical or mechanical issue that caused the accident. 

It is my understanding that rail companies have cut back the number of actual staff on trains and I wonder if that may have played a role in the accident.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Raeven said:


> So your reasoning is, he put this stuff on some social media site and his employers found it and they said, "Aha! He's gay! Let's hire him!"
> 
> Seriously?


No, no, no, don't put that on me.......You got the wrong person....I am only saying that if he put his "stuff" on social media, then he compromised himself because usually when you are hired on ANYWHERE they do a background check. Gay or not, it does not matter! Morals are morals!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Pat, I guess we just see these things different. I never read any of the comments you are talking about into the post. Maybe it was his fault and he is a bad train driver, maybe it was not his fault and he is a good train driver. Maybe he can't remember, maybe he does not want to remember I don't know. Maybe him being gay had something to do with him being hired, maybe it did not. I don't know. I am not speculating. I am not spreading rumors. I am simply looking at all possibilities and looking at information others are providing. I am sure if I wanted to I could think up all kind of wild stories. 

Look, I do not know if the stories of what he is posting on FB or where ever are true or not. I will say this. If he is posting naked pictures of himself on the net, then I would view that as not being very responsible and there fore I would question if he was responsible enough to hold the position he has. I think it is a given that most employers will look at social media to find out about perspective employees, don't they anymore? So even though it may not be a question on the application is is not fair to assume someone doing the hiring could find this information out if they wanted to? I am not talking about letter of the law, I am talking about actuality of what happens. 

Now having said that I will try and find out more about the train wreck somewhere else as it certainly seems there are those here intent on making this thread about gay rights, instead of the train wreck? Enjoy.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

wr said:


> It is my understanding the engineers job performance was satisfactory up to this point and it's a bit odd to focus on someone's genitals outside a sexual assault claim.
> 
> I would wonder if there is any chance that there could have been a medical or mechanical issue that caused the accident.
> 
> It is my understanding that rail companies have cut back the number of actual staff on trains and I wonder if that may have played a role in the accident.


I hope you are right.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My posts have nothing to do woth gay rights and everything with tying his job performance to his sexual orientation and that bigotry.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

gapeach said:


> No, no, no, don't put that on me.......You got the wrong person....I am only saying that if he put his "stuff" on social media, then he compromised himself because usually when you are hired on ANYWHERE they do a background check. Gay or not, it does not matter! Morals are morals!


So how did he "compromise" himself, since they hired him anyway? Maybe he really WAS the best-qualified applicant, irrespective of his PERSONAL life practices.

Patchouli has it right. It's immaterial and shouldn't even enter into the discussion, unless it can be shown there is some direct nexus between posting ill-advised embarrassing pictures of your genitals on a social media site and how that causes you to be more prone to wrecking a train.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I could give a whit about gay rights. Many of my friends that I have known my whole life have children who are gay and have married their partners and have grandchilden by invitro fertilization. What are you going to do? Accept them or not have any grandchildren? All of them have accepted them. My DH has 2 cousins, his daddy's brother's children, male, who have married their partners. Bless his heart, the uncle, a deacon in the Baptist church accepted both the partners. You either accept it or you lose your children. My DH said a long time ago, that he would never give up any of our children if they turned out to be gay but thank goodness, they weren't. I would never give up any of my children, gay or straight. No way!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Raeven said:


> So how did he "compromise" himself, since they hired him anyway? Maybe he really WAS the best-qualified applicant, irrespective of his PERSONAL life practices.
> 
> Patchouli has it right. It's immaterial and shouldn't even enter into the discussion, unless it can be shown there is some direct nexus between posting ill-advised embarrassing pictures of your genitals on a social media site and how that causes you to be more prone to wrecking a train.



Whatever!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> So how did he "compromise" himself, since they hired him anyway? Maybe he really WAS the best-qualified applicant, irrespective of his PERSONAL life practices.
> 
> Patchouli has it right. It's immaterial and shouldn't even enter into the discussion, unless it can be shown there is some direct nexus between posting ill-advised embarrassing pictures of your genitals on a social media site and how that causes you to be more prone to wrecking a train.


The majority of them seem to be, at least to me, unbalanced. The ones I know are and will tell you so, but they don't care! Posting naked pictures of one's self IS NOT normal behavior now is it?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> The majority of them seem to be, at least to me, unbalanced. The ones I know are and will tell you so, but they don't care! Posting naked pictures of one's self IS NOT normal behavior now is it?


Fortunately, how things SEEM to be to you is not the law. Opinions as to what is "normal" or not is as wide and varied as people on this planet. You're entitled to your opinion, but the law says otherwise.

Say, when's the last time someone asked YOU about your sexual orientation or sexual practices at a job interview?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JeffreyD said:


> The majority of them seem to be, at least to me, unbalanced. The ones I know are and will tell you so, but they don't care! Posting naked pictures of one's self IS NOT normal behavior now is it?



It seems to be a common enough thing among teens to have given us the term sexting. 

In my opinion, it's a poor idea but certainly not something gays have exclusive rights on.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Fortunately, how things SEEM to be to you is not the law. Opinions as to what is "normal" or not is as wide and varied as people on this planet. You're entitled to your opinion, but the law says otherwise.
> 
> Say, when's the last time someone asked YOU about your sexual orientation or sexual practices at a job interview?


I own my own business. Before that, never. But i also don't flaunt it either. My hr department does look at social.media to help make their decisions. They do not base their hiring on sexual orientation, but if your any kind of activist....move on.

Why do you care what I think anyway? What law did I mention?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wr said:


> It seems to be a common enough thing among teens to have given us the term sexting.
> 
> In my opinion, it's a poor idea but certainly not something gays have exclusive rights on.


Never said it was exclusive did i?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

wr said:


> It is my understanding the engineers job performance was satisfactory up to this point and it's a bit odd to focus on someone's genitals outside a sexual assault claim.
> 
> I would wonder if there is any chance that there could have been a medical or mechanical issue that caused the accident.
> 
> *It is my understanding that rail companies have cut back the number of actual staff on trains and I wonder if that may have played a role in the accident.*


How could it have contributed to this crash? One engineer drives the train and he alone is responsible for that. For some reason he failed that responsibility massively. Can't blame it on the lack of enough people serving Pepsi. Democrats started screaming immediately that republicans were at fault for not providing enough funding for a safety system that monitors train speed and slows it automatically if the engineer fails to do so. That was a blatant lie. That system is already installed but hasn't been activated yet. So, it has already been funded and installed, proving the dems are lying. Why hasn't it been activated? Solely because the FCC ( a federal agency BTW) hasn't released enough bandwidth to operate the system without interference. Again, not a matter of funding.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

poppy said:


> How could it have contributed to this crash? One engineer drives the train and he alone is responsible for that. For some reason he failed that responsibility massively. Can't blame it on the lack of enough people serving Pepsi. Democrats started screaming immediately that republicans were at fault for not providing enough funding for a safety system that monitors train speed and slows it automatically if the engineer fails to do so. That was a blatant lie. That system is already installed but hasn't been activated yet. So, it has already been funded and installed, proving the dems are lying. Why hasn't it been activated? Solely because the FCC ( a federal agency BTW) hasn't released enough bandwidth to operate the system without interference. Again, not a matter of funding.


That's a misrepresentation of the facts. The facts are that had the safety system been fully implemented and working, it *would *have prevented the train from increasing to such speeds. That would have prevented the accident.

Further, *Republicans sponsored legislation that would have extended the deadline for implementation of the technology until 2020.*

Please also note in the linked article that it's not just Democrats who feel the funding cuts were partly responsible. *It was railroad experts, too.*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/05/14/usa-train-derailment-boehner-idUSL1N0Y51VF20150514


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Raeven said:


> Fortunately, how things SEEM to be to you is not the law. Opinions as to what is "normal" or not is as wide and varied as people on this planet. You're entitled to your opinion, but the law says otherwise.
> 
> Say, when's the last time someone asked YOU about your sexual orientation or sexual practices at a job interview?


To H with the law, when is the last time you had to face it head on, your own kid is gay??? Think about it. This is your kid. You better accept it or you lose your kid. It is great to accept the law but you better think about what happens when it is your very own kid!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

gapeach said:


> To H with the law, when is the last time you had to face it head on, your own kid is gay??? Think about it. This is your kid. You better accept it or you lose your kid. It is great to accept the law but you better think about what happens when it is your very own kid!


Completely irrelevant to the discussion at hand. I have no answers for you. Sorry. I do think your comments can be considered a breach of forum etiquette known as Going Off Topic.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I would wonder if there is any chance that there could have been a medical or mechanical issue that caused the accident


I think he fell asleep and leaned on the throttle since the train was accelerating until he hit the emergency brake


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Raeven said:


> That's a misrepresentation of the facts. The facts are that had the safety system been fully implemented and working, it *would *have prevented the train from increasing to such speeds. That would have prevented the accident.
> 
> Further, *Republicans sponsored legislation that would have extended the deadline for implementation of the technology until 2020.*
> 
> ...


Utter nonsense. Extending a deadline does not mean they had to wait that long. Obama gave Amtrack 1.6 billion dollars out of his infamous stimulus package. Look it up and see how much of it they spent on this program.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, yes. Reuters is known for publishing "utter nonsense." If you have a source that refutes their information, please cite it.

And no, extending the deadline does *not* mean they had to wait that long. But they did. Republicans intended to give them much longer, too. You did notice that the Republican who co-sponsored the bill to extend the delay reversed his position in light of the train wreck, right?

It was you who said the delay was down to the FCC. What might have helped the bandwidth issue along? Maybe... more funding?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think he fell asleep and leaned on the throttle since the train was accelerating until he hit the emergency brake


I know little about the operation of a train but this would make quite a bit of sense.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Oh, yes. Reuters is known for publishing "utter nonsense." If you have a source that refutes their information, please cite it.
> 
> And no, extending the deadline does *not* mean they had to wait that long. But they did. Republicans intended to give them much longer, too. You did notice that the Republican who co-sponsored the bill to extend the delay reversed his position in light of the train wreck, right?
> 
> It was you who said the delay was down to the FCC. What might have helped the bandwidth issue along? Maybe... more funding?



Yup, it's all the fault of the Republicans!! :hysterical: Do you think the engineer had nothing to do with this? Amtrak has never, ever been profitable. It a gravy train for liberal union shills to be truthful. It really should be eliminated.

Yes, Reuters has been known to fudge the story line at times.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wr said:


> I know little about the operation of a train but this would make quite a bit of sense.


Yes, it would. Do they still have a Deadman switch? (Not asking you directly, just in general)


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Yup, it's all the fault of the Republicans!! :hysterical: Do you think the engineer had nothing to do with this? Amtrak has never, ever been profitable. It a gravy train for liberal union shills to be truthful. It really should be eliminated.


It's possible he had nothing to do with it. It is infinitely more likely he had nothing to do with it than that it happened because he was gay.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

> The Amtrak train that derailed along the nation's busiest tracks may have been struck by an object in the moments before it crashed, investigators said Friday, raising new questions about the deadly accident.National Transportation Safety Board member Robert Sumwalt said an assistant conductor aboard the train told investigators that she heard the Amtrak engineer talking over the radio with an engineer for a regional railroad just before the crash.
> 
> The regional engineer, who was in the same area as the Amtrak train, said his train had been hit by a rock or some other projectile. The conductor heard Brandon Bostian, who was at the Amtrak controls, say the same had happened to his train, according to Sumwalt.
> 
> ...


http://www.windstream.net/news/read...ceo_railroad_takes_full_responsibility_for-ap


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Yup, it's all the fault of the Republicans!! :hysterical: Do you think the engineer had nothing to do with this? Amtrak has never, ever been profitable. It a gravy train for liberal union shills to be truthful. It really should be eliminated.
> 
> Yes, Reuters has been known to fudge the story line at times.


 I&#8217;m sorry; I&#8217;m having trouble following your argument. Are you now asserting that because Amtrak is not profitable, we should do away with it and then the accident would never have happened?

I have never said the accident is the fault of Republicans. I was not the one who brought politics into this discussion. That was down to poppy. I simply refuted that it was the fault of Democrats. Please do not manipulate my words.

We do not know what, if any, responsibility is attributable to the engineer. However, I am confident that his being gay has nothing to do with it, one way or another.

As for Reuters' credibility, without examples, your statement is meaningless.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> http://www.windstream.net/news/read...ceo_railroad_takes_full_responsibility_for-ap


I read that too! Also heard another train a day earlier was hit by something or shot at. I can't remember the source of that though. For all we know, a cable came loose!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Iâm sorry; Iâm having trouble following your argument. Are you now asserting that because Amtrak is not profitable, we should do away with it and then the accident would never have happened?
> 
> I have never said the accident is the fault of Republicans. I was not the one who brought politics into this discussion. That was down to poppy. I simply refuted that it was the fault of Democrats. Please do not manipulate my words.
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

ninny said:


> Just read that the train sped up "significantly " right before the crash when it should have been slowing down. Sounds awfully fishy.
> 
> .


That & the big 'bite' outta the 'fender' & fact that other trains had been hit w/something days b/4...doesn't explain the speed tho. Fell asleep? While pushing the "speed-up lever"??


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> So people should mention every persons sexual prefrences every time they discuss why someone did something? What crap. Unless it has something to do with why the train was speeding it is irrelevant to all but the bigots.


I think you can see its NOT just that, its the 'activist' part. If he were an enviornmental activist, I think we'd be questioning motives too. Do you not agree that when there is an investigation all aspects should be considered?
My concern is the fact that other trains were hit w/'stuff' days b/4 this horrific tragedy. And there's an inexplicable hole in the front of the train...


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Oh, yes. Reuters is known for publishing "utter nonsense." If you have a source that refutes their information, please cite it.
> 
> And no, extending the deadline does *not* mean they had to wait that long. But they did. Republicans intended to give them much longer, too. You did notice that the Republican who co-sponsored the bill to extend the delay reversed his position in light of the train wreck, right?
> 
> It was you who said the delay was down to the FCC. What might have helped the bandwidth issue along? Maybe... more funding?


Seen any reports that the FCC is underfunded? Didn't think so. It's another case of a federal agency with no accountability and no incentive to accomplish anything. Wanna bet they don't get on the stick now and find that extra bandwidth that has eluded them thus far?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This is interesting:

*The Latest on Amtrak crash:
Was train hit by an object?*
*Associated Press, by Staff
*
*The Latest on Amtrak crash: Investigators study if train was hit by object, ask FBI for help*


5:45 p.m. The National Transportation Safety Board says itÂ´s examining damage on the Amtrak train that derailed in Philadelphia to see if it was hit by an object. The NTSB says an assistant conductor in the cafe car of the Amtrak train said she heard the engineer talking to a regional rail train engineer who said heÂ´d been "hit by a rock or shot at." She says she thought she heard the Amtrak engineer say his train had also been struck. 5:45 p.m. The National Transportation Safety Board says itÂ´s examining damage on the Amtrak train that derailed in Philadelphia.
more.......
http://news.yahoo.com/latest-amtrak-crash-train-hit-214833636.html


Two other trains in the same vicinity were hit by something around the same time. It took the media an hour after this story broke to catch on that a bullet or an object hit the train. It was mentioned early on.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*May 8, 2015*

ABCNews



*FBI Warns of Train Derailment Threat*

W A S H I N G T O N, May 8
By Jason A. Ryan

Devices that could be used by terrorists to derail trains are being stolen from rail facilities around the country, the FBI warned today.
Nine derailers, a piece of railroad equipment used to derail train cars for safety purposes in railyards have been stolen recently, sources said, citing the FBI's weekly intelligence bulletin.
The theft of these items is strange since they are of little use outside of the rail industry, according to the bulletin.
Railroads have been targeted in the past by terrorists, the bulletin said.
It specifically mentioned the Oct. 1995 derailment of an Amtrak train in Hyder, Ariz. In that incident, one person was killed and 78 were injured when parts of the track were sabotaged. The FBI located a derail 50 miles from Hyder.
The bulletin does not mention a specific threat, and the FBI has no indication the derail thefts are related to terrorism. The bulletin is distributed weekly to 18,000 state and local law enforcement agencies around the United States.
The bureau has also warned in the past that railways and other mass conveyances could be terrorist targets.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=90646



This was a week before the Amtrak de-railment.
 




​
​


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> I think you can see its NOT just that, its the 'activist' part. If he were an enviornmental activist, I think we'd be questioning motives too. Do you not agree that when there is an investigation all aspects should be considered?


No not buying it. It was about the gay part. Activist does not equate with murderer or violence. It was very apparent what was being implied.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I read early reports that he was a Christian. Maybe part of an Armageddon cult intent on bringing about the end days?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> So people should mention every persons sexual prefrences every time they discuss why someone did something? What crap. Unless it has something to do with why the train was speeding it is irrelevant to all but the bigots.


In all due respect, I cannot believe you are being that obtuse. No one would've said anything about sexual preference if he'd NOT been an 'activist', an idiot, who's been posting idiotic stuff. 
And no, every persons' sexual preference is NOT mentioned every time someone does something.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> In all due respect, I cannot believe you are being that obtuse. No one would've said anything about sexual preference if he'd NOT been an 'activist', an idiot, who's been posting idiotic stuff.
> And no, every persons' sexual preference is NOT mentioned every time someone does something.


Not being obtuse. Just being real. Subsequent posts by the person who posted the original post about sexual preference proved it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Muleman said:


> PW, I honestly have no idea where you are trying to take this conversation with your comments. Someone brought up a story in the news about him being gay and possibly that was the reason he was hired into the position. That is not spreading rumors, that is simply stating what other sources are saying. If someone says he was not qualified to do the job or was not the best qualified, then it only seem normal that they would also add what made them think he may not have been qualified. In this case they gave the reason they based it on. Now I did not bring this up to begin with I was simply explaining how I read the post and interpreted it, so I do not know how you can tell me I am spreading rumors by telling you my interpretation of another persons post on here.
> Now I will say it does appear you have an agenda, so please go ahead and tell us what that is, so we can get back to the train story.


Don't hold your breath about the agenda disclosure, but most already know.
Seems we cannot say anything about gays at all-however, in this case the point that we are trying to make is that 'activists' in all forms seem to OCCASIONALLY lean to violence. Pink, comes to mind. And 'off' a little, mentally ill, would be another thing to look for in investigating the engineer.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Don't hold your breath about the agenda disclosure, but most already know.


That is right. Make it about an gay agenda instead of bigotry. Bigotry should not be tolerated and that is my agenda.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I am voicing my disgust that his sexual preference was even mentioned. It does not matter what others are saying it should not be part of this discussion. Then his level of being gay is called flaming and nutcase. Totally disgusting to take the discussion in that direction.


I am sorry we've offended you.
What if it turns out he was planning some demonstration, some 'point' to make? What if he was in cahoots w/those throwing things at the trains? What if it comes out it WAS all for "gay pride". 
I doubt this but it is not out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The FBI has taken control of the whole investigation as of yesterday. Really, all we can do anyway is to speculate until all the facts come out. Two things we know, he did not use his cellphone and his blood showed no alcohol or drug use.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You might be suprised to know how many HT's that are held in high regard show their private parts and talk about their preferences with buying sex on other social media sites and forums. It is not anyones business if it does not impact their job performance.


LOL! Yeah, right. "Many"? How many drive trains?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> I am sorry we've offended you.
> What if it turns out he was planning some demonstration, some 'point' to make? What if he was in cahoots w/those throwing things at the trains? What if it comes out it WAS all for "gay pride".
> I doubt this but it is not out of the realm of possibilities.


Lets look at the facts. The man has advocated for his right to gay marriage. How will he win that right by killing and injuring people? You don't go from a train derailment to he did it because he was gay with out a bunch of steps in between.

That would be like me saying you are Christian so you will kill all those that believe in abortion. Bigotry on both accounts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> LOL! Yeah, right. "Many"? How many drive trains?


What does that have to do with anything? This mans sexual preferences are being brought into a discussion on his job performance. Bigotry.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Here's what's wrong with bringing his sexual orientation into the conversation. First we have no idea what caused the train to speed up.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/14/us/philadelphia-amtrak-train-derailment/
> 
> ...


Focusing on your last paragraph, IF he was posting pics of his genitals on social media, then anything said about it here is fair game. Did he post to the world or not? IF he was an activist, bent on making a horrific, deadly statement, then all aspects of his life are pertient.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Focusing on your last paragraph, IF he was posting pics of his genitals on social media, then anything said about it here is fair game. Did he post to the world or not? IF he was an activist, bent on making a horrific, deadly statement, then all aspects of his life are pertient.


That has nothing to do with bigotry. He did take his Facebook page taken down but some people had already done screen shots on his pictures and his links to porn sites. I would not click on anything related to his FB page because of viruses and really no interest is seeing that kind of stuff.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Focusing on your last paragraph, IF he was posting pics of his genitals on social media, then anything said about it here is fair game. Did he post to the world or not? IF he was an activist, bent on making a horrific, deadly statement, then all aspects of his life are pertient.


There are a whole lot of ifs in that post. What if none of it is true? What agenda is served by "speculating" without a shred of evidence that his being gay had anything to do with his getting his job or causing this accident? If all these allegations are proven false will the bloggers, pundits, talking heads and internet posters offer retractions and apologies? Or will this "information" live forever to occasionally be brought back up by those who know better to try to prove another point about how being gay is a danger to all of us?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Lets look at the facts. The man has advocated for his right to gay marriage. How will he win that right by killing and injuring people? You don't go from a train derailment to he did it because he was gay with out a bunch of steps in between.
> 
> That would be like me saying you are Christian so you will kill all those that believe in abortion. Bigotry on both accounts.


Well, there's a lot on HT who DO say that about Christians, thought you'd seen that.
Facts are, some "activists" are known to do violent things at times.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> What does that have to do with anything? This mans sexual preferences are being brought into a discussion on his job performance. Bigotry.


Dunno, you are the one who brought up HT'ers posting naked on social media. Just wondered what that had to do w/anything at all.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

poppy said:


> I doubt he is involved in ISIS at all but some are raising questions about why he had that job in the first place. First, he is only 32 years old and that's rather young for such a position. Second, he was/is a gay rights activist. Was he hired ahead of others due to that? Possibly connected to some quota system to hire gays? We know this administration pushes that stuff. His lawyer claims he doesn't remember anything about the crash. Yea, right. He did remember enough to lawyer up before he even left the hospital.


Seriously????


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Well, there's a lot on HT who DO say that about Christians, thought you'd seen that.
> Facts are, "activists" are known to do violent things at times.


The fact is that very few activists do violent things. Taking it right to the gay activist direction instead of a myriad of actual causes from lack of sleep to mechanical problems is ridiculous and reading right off the wacko news sites that have their own gay agenda.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Dunno, you are the one who brought up HT'ers posting naked on social media. Just wondered what that had to do w/anything at all.


That was the point. It has nothing to do with anything just like the sexual preference of the engineer has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> There are a whole lot of ifs in that post. What if none of it is true? What agenda is served by "speculating" without a shred of evidence that his being gay had anything to do with his getting his job or causing this accident? If all these allegations are proven false will the bloggers, pundits, talking heads and internet posters offer retractions and apologies? Or will this "information" live forever to occasionally be brought back up by those who know better to try to prove another point about how being gay is a danger to all of us?


Kinda like what was done to Zimmerman? Or to the cop in Ferguson?
Seems to me, this several page discussion on a train wreck will have very little to do w/engineer's life.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> That has nothing to do with bigotry. He did take his Facebook page taken down but some people had already done screen shots on his pictures and his links to porn sites. I would not click on anything related to his FB page because of viruses and really no interest is seeing that kind of stuff.


I totally agree.
At a neighborhood gathering last eve the 'train wreck' came up. One couple mentioned the guy was gay & that was the 1st time I'd heard. They said he'd posted inappropriately on social media. They were wondering if anything else was out there on how far he'd gone w/"Activism"...as if they thought there may be violence in his background.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Kinda like what was done to Zimmerman? Or to the cop in Ferguson?
> Seems to me, this several page discussion on a train wreck will have very little to do w/engineer's life.


Once again I'm confused by one of your posts. If a discussion like this has no effect on the life of the person being discussed why bring up Mr Zimmerman or the officer. Nothing said on this forum or elesewhere could have impacted their lives either so any discomfort with anything said here about them seems misplaced.

If, however, your point is that what was said about the officer or Mr Zimmerman was wrong and caused them some harm isn't your engaging in the same behavior somewhat hypocritical?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> I totally agree.
> At a neighborhood gathering last eve the 'train wreck' came up. One couple mentioned the guy was gay & that was the 1st time I'd heard. They said he'd posted inappropriately on social media. They were wondering if anything else was out there on how far he'd gone w/"Activism"...as if they thought there may be violence in his background.


 I just read a report saying they are looking at the Windshield of the train. It MAY have been struck with an object BEFORE the crash happened.~!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

poppy said:


> Seen any reports that the FCC is underfunded? Didn't think so. It's another case of a federal agency with no accountability and no incentive to accomplish anything. Wanna bet they don't get on the stick now and find that extra bandwidth that has eluded them thus far?


It's a case of a federal agency with no authority. Accountability doesn't enter into it. The FCC is a regulatory agency, nothing more. They have no authority to build or fund infrastructure. Bandwidth is an infrastructure project. And what have Republicans not been funding since President Obama took office? Oh, yeah. 

Looks like the failure to fund infrastructure does in fact have consequences. Enough so that some Republicans are flip-flopping on the issue now. Finally.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> It's a case of a federal agency with no authority. Accountability doesn't enter into it. The FCC is a regulatory agency, nothing more. They have no authority to build or fund infrastructure. Bandwidth is an infrastructure project. And what have Republicans not been funding since President Obama took office? Oh, yeah.
> 
> Looks like the failure to fund infrastructure does in fact have consequences. Enough so that some Republicans are flip-flopping on the issue now. Finally.


Seems that the republicans had proposed budgets.....they sat for years on Reids desk because he was terrified of what the outcome might be. Yeah, everything's the republicans fault. It's quite hysterical the absence of responsibility from the liberals. It really is!! And the hypocrisy is astounding! :hysterical:

The liberals have been ignoring our infrastructure here for years and now it's coming back to them in a HUGE way. It really is hysterical, and pathetically sad at the same time. Again, lack of responsibility shows its ugly head.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Seems that the republicans had proposed budgets.....they sat for years on Reids desk because he was terrified of what the outcome might be. Yeah, everything's the republicans fault. It's quite hysterical the absence of responsibility from the liberals. It really is!! And the hypocrisy is astounding! :hysterical:


Yes; they proposed budgets with pet projects -- such as funding for drilling in the Arctic -- inserted, which they knew Dems would never vote for. Hypocritical is right.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Yes; they proposed budgets with pet projects -- such as funding for drilling in the Arctic -- inserted, which they knew Dems would never vote for. Hypocritical is right.


Yeah, that's all they proposed!!! ound: At least you admit that Reid was an obstructionist, that's a start!

Please tell us what Obama's budget has been every year since he has been in office? Links would be nice too!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> I am sorry we've offended you.
> What if it turns out he was planning some demonstration, some 'point' to make? What if he was in cahoots w/those throwing things at the trains? What if it comes out it WAS all for "gay pride".
> I doubt this but it is not out of the realm of possibilities.


Okay I will bite on this one: how exactly does wrecking a train move along Gay rights or benefit them in any way shape or form? Was it a glitter bombing gone wrong? :hysterical:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Yeah, that's all they proposed!!! ound: At least you admit that Reid was an obstructionist, that's a start!


I said no such thing. You should read posts more carefully.



JeffreyD said:


> Please tell us what Obama's budget has been every year since he has been in office? Links would be nice too!


I'm not here to have a political debate with you. Obama's budget is tangential to the topic at hand. You can highjack the thread if you want to, but I won't play.

Poppy made an erroneous statement with respect the authority and accountability of the FCC as it pertains to funding for railroad infrastructure, and I merely corrected it. As for which party has obstructed funding for infrastructure, the record is clear for anyone who wishes to research it. I'm not here to do your homework.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Kinda like what was done to Zimmerman? Or to the cop in Ferguson?
> Seems to me, this several page discussion on a train wreck will have very little to do w/engineer's life.


Problem is this has been splattered everywhere. All over the internet, all over television, etc. The stuff that has been drug out was none of anyone's business and is nothing but the lowest and most malicious and prejudiced sort of gossip. If it is actually proven that he purposely wrecked the train then I could see digging more deeply into his personal life. But right now there are several very valid reasons the train could have wrecked and it was completely not his his fault. It's quite possible he is an innocent victim like everyone else on the train. How can you defend trashing him like this if he is innocent?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Raeven said:


> I said no such thing. You should read posts more carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to write more clearly then!
You did admit that the republicans submitted a budget. Why can't you explain Obama's budgets? THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ANY!!!!! 

Can't admit your wrong, that's ok, most liberals have a hard time with that. (And personal responsibility) You constantly remind folks about thread drift. Your guilty too. It's a known phenomenon with the interweb, you should understand this by now.

You really need to do MORE homework. Your missing a hole lot by parroting talking points instead of doing your OWN research. I have, you, have not. It really is that simple.

NEXT!!!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> You need to write more clearly then!
> You did admit that the republicans submitted a budget. Why can't you explain Obama's budgets? THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ANY!!!!!
> 
> Can't admit your wrong, that's ok, most liberals have a hard time with that. (And personal responsibility) You constantly remind folks about thread drift. Your guilty too. It's a known phenomenon with the interweb, you should understand this by now.
> ...


Here's a link to the president's 2015 budget proposal. https://m.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/03/04/president-obama-announces-his-2015-budget. I could provide links to each year's but one is enough to disprove your contention that there were none. 

You do understand that budget proposals submitted by presidents and those passed by congress have no real force? They are spending outlines. Actual spending on programs is mandated by the series of separate spending bills passed to fund programs and agencies and often have nothing to do with the spending resolutions which are largely passed for political reasons.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Here's a link to the president's 2015 budget proposal. https://m.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/03/04/president-obama-announces-his-2015-budget. I could provide links to each year's but one is enough to disprove your contention that there were none.
> 
> You do understand that budget proposals submitted by presidents and those passed by congress have no real force? They are spending outlines. Actual spending on programs is mandated by the series of separate spending bills passed to fund programs and agencies and often have nothing to do with the spending resolutions which are largely passed for political reasons.



No its not enough, it was easy to pick 2015. 
2015 is the only one I've seen, how about the rest of the last 7 years? That would be great. The ones that passed that is.

Haha, one is all you've got! You seem to think your the only one who understands politics. That's weird! !!

Not proposed budgets, budgets that have been passed, like our Constitution says!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Problem is this has been splattered everywhere. All over the internet, all over television, etc. The stuff that has been drug out was none of anyone's business and is nothing but the lowest and most malicious and prejudiced sort of gossip. If it is actually proven that he purposely wrecked the train then I could see digging more deeply into his personal life. But right now there are several very valid reasons the train could have wrecked and it was completely not his his fault. It's quite possible he is an innocent victim like everyone else on the train. How can you defend trashing him like this if he is innocent?


That is why he should not have put that stuff on Facebook along with links to porn sites. That is what started all of the gossip.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Suddenly privacy of persons in the spotlight is off limits to some who found it a right to dissect many people.

Harry Reid and rommy taxes.... made up
Palin...just about every aspect 

This guy seems to have wanted to share ...and I guess he willing did so...
Look at the wiener, he took photos too. 

I quite in a puzzlement over a member so interested in it here members to find themself in the position to be confident that there are members ....held in high regards buying sex...

Causes a few questions.
Is anyone being blackmailed

These days a charity, uranium, and political offices.... could lead to security concerns for a nation.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

*Wow*,,,, What a *"train wreck"*.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> I quite in a puzzlement over a member so interested in it here members to find themself in the position to be confident that there are members ....held in high regards buying sex...
> 
> Causes a few questions.
> Is anyone being blackmailed


Blackmail? They openly post and tell HT members about it. They post pictures for all to see. They would have been blackmailed years ago if that was someones goal.

Again how does someone get from sharing some info with out naming names to accusing people of blackmail? Big jumps have me wondering just why people are so accusatory.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I make use of the ignore feature to bypass but it was quoted and talk a derailment...it did raise concern.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> I make use of the ignore feature to bypass but it was quoted and talk a derailment...it did raise concern.


If you are using the ignore feature how did you see my response?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> That is why he should not have put that stuff on Facebook along with links to porn sites. That is what started all of the gossip.


Um first he didn't put that on his FB page. Someone did a lot of digging and found a username that they attached to him that he allegedly used to post some trashy pics. I don't know if you have a FB page or not but you can't put sexually explicit photos on there. I guess you could link to porn sites if you wanted to those might be against the rules too though.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> No its not enough, it was easy to pick 2015.
> 2015 is the only one I've seen, how about the rest of the last 7 years? That would be great. The ones that passed that is.
> 
> Haha, one is all you've got! You seem to think your the only one who understands politics. That's weird! !!
> ...


You should really say what you mean. This one was easy, too.http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/04/03/us.house.senate.budget.passes/index.html?_s=PM:POLITICS. That's two more than the "none" you claimed.

I'm not the only here that understands how politics work, or doesn't. It does disappoint me how few here really know how the government works, though.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> No its not enough, it was easy to pick 2015.
> 2015 is the only one I've seen, how about the rest of the last 7 years? That would be great. The ones that passed that is.
> 
> Haha, one is all you've got! You seem to think your the only one who understands politics. That's weird! !!
> ...


Here's a little primer on the budget process for you. http://budget.house.gov/budgetprocess/


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> You should really say what you mean. This one was easy, too.http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/04/03/us.house.senate.budget.passes/index.html?_s=PM:POLITICS. That's two more than the "none" you claimed.
> 
> I'm not the only here that understands how politics work, or doesn't. It does disappoint me how few here really know how the government works, though.


2 out 7, yup proved me wrong alright! Doesn't is right! Get used to the disappointment. I have. Your shadow should be a long and reprimand us for the thread drift.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

You were saying......

This was written in 2013.

"The Budget Act requires that he submit a blueprint for taxes and spending by the first Monday in February, but only once, in 2010, has he met that deadline. This year, the White House hasn't yet said when it will have a plan.

Missing deadlines is standard in Washington, and it&#8217;s not just the White House. *Congress hasn&#8217;t passed a budget since 2009*, even though the Budget Act says it must do so by April 15 every year.

House Republicans passed budgets in 2011 and 2012, *though they never reached final agreement with the Senate, where Democrats haven&#8217;t written a budget since 2009".*


http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-politics/2013/feb/4/obama-misses-budget-deadline/


And theres this:

The Senate early Saturday passed *its first budget in four years* by a vote of 50 to 49.

http://thehill.com/policy/finance/289989-senate-passes-first-budget-in-four-years

That was easy peasy to debunk your "truthfulness" or lack there of!!

Do you remember... the sequestration, and the liberals crying about it? I do.

So, how does that budget thing work again? In real life?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Once again I'm confused by one of your posts. If a discussion like this has no effect on the life of the person being discussed why bring up Mr Zimmerman or the officer. Nothing said on this forum or elesewhere could have impacted their lives either so any discomfort with anything said here about them seems misplaced.
> 
> If, however, your point is that what was said about the officer or Mr Zimmerman was wrong and caused them some harm isn't your engaging in the same behavior somewhat hypocritical?


Zimmerman & the Ferguson cop are forever changed b/c of the media. B/c of innuendos & media false reporting. 
Used a little sarcasm, would think that was obvious b/c their lives are pretty much trashed.

As far as this engineer, if he was at fault, his life will also be changed, having caused so many deaths & injuries, even if it was unintentional, like falling asleep. 
Wasn't it him who put out some sort of memo saying hrs should be reconsidered b/c of them getting sleepy? There could be accidents? Something like that?
But, I doubt very much if our conversations here impact his life at all. I have no idea what news outlets brought up his homosexuality. If it was linked in this thread somewhere, I did not open it. And I certainly didn't hear it on the news, I heard it for the 1st time from my neighbors then again here from someone's post.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Im sure that accounting throws everything under the sun into the cost of a burger or coke.
> You know it includes the cost of the server and chef, probably the cost of dining cars, but I bet they include all the management at amtrack and a portion of the senators and presidents wages!
> I cant see many buying a $16.00 hamburger Id even bet that at $9.50 they don't sell many, which just might be why all the fixed cost add up to so much.





JeffreyD said:


> You were saying......
> 
> This was written in 2013.
> 
> ...


Please explain exactly what you debunked. Even your own information shows that Obama has submitted a budget every year. That would be more than the "none" you so vehemently stated to be true. I didn't state he submitted them
on schedule, just that he did submit them. What's done after that is out of his hands. 

I gave you the link to congress' explanation of the budget process. It seems to explain it better than I.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Please explain exactly what you debunked. Even your own information shows that Obama has submitted a budget every year. That would be more than the "none" you so vehemently stated to be true. I didn't state he submitted them
> on schedule, just that he did submit them. What's done after that is out of his hands.
> 
> I gave you the link to congress' explanation of the budget process. It seems to explain it better than I.


No where does it say Obama submitted a budget every year, quite the opposite in fact! Could you point out where it says one was submitted every year? I won't ask if it was on time like the Constitution says it needs to be. Out of his hands...that's rich. Democratically controlled senate couldn't even get anything done, epic failure and a complete joke. What is the reason you so passionately defend these useless fools?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Apologies for getting this train wreck back on track again (pun intended) but has there been any further definite news about the projectiles that hit the three trains?

I heard on the news here that the train that crashed plus two other trains in the same area were all hit by heavy projectiles that shattered the front windows on the three trains. The three trains were all hit within a half hour period with the crashed train being the last one to get hit immediately before it crashed. There were no injuries incurred with the first two trains that were hit.

So what more news is there about that? Is it a common occurence in that neck of the woods for trains to get shot at or hit with other projectiles?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Nothing definite.
I saw an interview with a friend of the conductor this morning.
He said the guy has a head injury and can't remember much of anything right now. They are looking at the damage to the windshields and front of all the trains and I'll guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> No where does it say Obama submitted a budget every year, quite the opposite in fact! Could you point out where it says one was submitted every year? I won't ask if it was on time like the Constitution says it needs to be. Out of his hands...that's rich. Democratically controlled senate couldn't even get anything done, epic failure and a complete joke. What is the reason you so passionately defend these useless fools?


First your link said he submitted them LATE not never. Read your own link. 



> President Obama missed the Monday deadline for submitting a budget to Congress, marking the fourth time in five years he has been late â and in a town where missing deadlines is routine, this one is beginning to get noticed.



​Second here's the latest one: https://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/budget

And here are the previous ones: http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/browse/collectionGPO.action?collectionCode=BUDGET


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Fennick said:


> Apologies for getting this train wreck back on track again (pun intended) but has there been any further definite news about the projectiles that hit the three trains?
> 
> I heard on the news here that the train that crashed plus two other trains in the same area were all hit by heavy projectiles that shattered the front windows on the three trains. The three trains were all hit within a half hour period with the crashed train being the last one to get hit immediately before it crashed. There were no injuries incurred with the first two trains that were hit.
> 
> So what more news is there about that? Is it a common occurence in that neck of the woods for trains to get shot at or hit with other projectiles?


I have a feeling this is going to be the answer to what happened to cause the train to crash. Hopefully they have cameras or something. The media probably won't really hop on it until Monday.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

It seems quite plausible the engineer had a panic reaction to whatever hit the windshield and shoved the throttle forward only to realize his error and hit the brakes. This would account for the sudden acceleration and the application of the emergency brake. Now to find the idiots who threw whatever it was.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JeffreyD said:


> No where does it say Obama submitted a budget every year, quite the opposite in fact! Could you point out where it says one was submitted every year? I won't ask if it was on time like the Constitution says it needs to be. Out of his hands...that's rich. Democratically controlled senate couldn't even get anything done, epic failure and a complete joke. What is the reason you so passionately defend these useless fools?


I remember seeing 'budgets' in a blue book going to congress, doesn't mean they passed, in fact most did not. A direct failure of the Idioitincharge. Any leader would've spoken to congress, had a relationship w/its members, spoken to them in session, privately, pushed for the budget, compromised, etc. Something this Idiotincharge has yet to do-for nearly anything.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Apologies for getting this train wreck back on track again (pun intended) but has there been any further definite news about the projectiles that hit the three trains?
> 
> I heard on the news here that the train that crashed plus two other trains in the same area were all hit by heavy projectiles that shattered the front windows on the three trains. The three trains were all hit within a half hour period with the crashed train being the last one to get hit immediately before it crashed. There were no injuries incurred with the first two trains that were hit.
> 
> So what more news is there about that? Is it a common occurence in that neck of the woods for trains to get shot at or hit with other projectiles?


I think the 1st thing-out of the ordinary-that I heard was an unexplained dent/hole/crushed area at the front side of the train. That's why I said 'damaged bumper' in an earlier post.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be the answer to what happened to cause the train to crash. Hopefully they have cameras or something. The media probably won't really hop on it until Monday.


The speed caused it. Other trains did not crash. Only got hit. So it had to be the speed-107 where at the curve it was supposed to be 50?!?! Gads.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> What does that have to do with anything? This mans sexual preferences are being brought into a discussion on his job performance. Bigotry.


The FBI should be looking into everything & while not all activists get violent, there is a trend, there is that possibility. While I know many gay folks, none are activists nor violent. It doesn't mean that there are none who are. 
I googled a few.

http://www.infowars.com/hate-crime-gays-brutally-beat-christians-in-america/


http://www.rightwingwatch.org/conte...even-though-many-still-stereotype-gays-delica


http://www.wnd.com/2011/10/356361/


http://chalcedon.edu/research/articles/gay-activists-threaten-violence/


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Okay I will bite on this one: how exactly does wrecking a train move along Gay rights or benefit them in any way shape or form? Was it a glitter bombing gone wrong? :hysterical:


Pretty bigoted, wouldn't you say?

How does blowing up towers benefit Pink? 

I've already explained that reports have eluded to the fact he was an 'activist'. While most are not violent, there's always some. When they find who shot the 'projectiles', that will be another clue. Hopefully it will partially clear this guy but it does not explain why he was going 107 where he shoulda been going 50. If you are a conspiracy type person-or FBI looking at every angle-you will look at his activism & see if there was a connection b/w the projectile people and him. B/c it was the speed that caused the wreck. Obviously. B/c many trains had projectile damage w/no wrecks.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> First your link said he submitted them LATE not never. Read your own link.
> 
> 
> ​Second here's the latest one: https://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/budget
> ...


Which ones were passed? The links you gave show only proposed budgets. But you knew that and posted any way! Did you actually read your own links? It appears you didn't.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> The speed caused it. Other trains did not crash. Only got hit. So it had to be the speed-107 where at the curve it was supposed to be 50?!?! Gads.


Right it was ultimately the speed.  The question is what precipitated the speed change and that may very well be the projectile.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Which ones were passed? The links you gave show only proposed budgets. But you knew that and posted any way! Did you actually read your own links? It appears you didn't.


You need to keep up with your own arguments. You didn't say passed originally you said he hadn't submitted any. You changed the goal posts multiple times in your following posts, every time someone gave you proof you changed your argument. But your original is still there. 



JeffreyD said:


> You need to write more clearly then!
> You did admit that the republicans submitted a budget. *Why can't you explain Obama's budgets? THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ANY!!!!!*
> 
> Can't admit your wrong, that's ok, most liberals have a hard time with that. (And personal responsibility) You constantly remind folks about thread drift. Your guilty too. It's a known phenomenon with the interweb, you should understand this by now.
> ...


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You need to keep up with your own arguments. You didn't say passed originally you said he hadn't submitted any. You changed the goal posts multiple times in your following posts, every time someone gave you proof you changed your argument. But your original is still there.


Haha...so I left out the word "passed". You knew what I meant, but wanted to argue anyway, why? Multiple times? I have to say, you really make me laugh, thanks for the belly laughs.

Over one word....passed. :hysterical:

Ok, so......how many Obama budgets have passed and been approved? Is that better?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Haha...so I left out the word "passed". You knew what I meant, but wanted to argue anyway, why? Multiple times? I have to say, you really make me laugh, thanks for the belly laughs.
> 
> Over one word....passed. :hysterical:
> 
> Ok, so......how many Obama budgets have passed and been approved? Is that better?


Backpeddling seems to be something you are good at.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Right it was ultimately the speed.  The question is what precipitated the speed change and that may very well be the projectile.


I would think he knew about projectiles, since it seems to be almost common. Wonder if he had experienced that b/4...wonder if he's just so incompetent that he couldn't handle that happening? Why would he speed up to over twice what he should have been going? The other engineers did not do that, when hit w/projectiles.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Patchouli said:


> You need to keep up with your own arguments. You didn't say passed originally you said he hadn't submitted any. You changed the goal posts multiple times in your following posts, every time someone gave you proof you changed your argument. But your original is still there.


I think I've read somewhere about people in glass houses throwing no stones. Judging not lest ye be judged. Things like that. Maybe they only apply to liberals.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> I would think he knew about projectiles, since it seems to be almost common. Wonder if he had experienced that b/4...wonder if he's just so incompetent that he couldn't handle that happening? Why would he speed up to over twice what he should have been going? The other engineers did not do that, when hit w/projectiles.


Why do you so badly want him to be at fault?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Tiempo said:


> Why do you so badly want him to be at fault?


I don't think it's a matter of "wanting" him to be at fault, but he was the only one controlling the train. The lives of the passengers and millions of dollars worth of equipment were in his hands. 

The image that I saw of the windshield of the locomotive, whatever hit it did not go through. It would have definitely startled him, but don't see how it caused him any injury, making him unable to properly operate the locomotive, if it didn't make it thru the glass.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Haha...so I left out the word "passed". You knew what I meant, but wanted to argue anyway, why? Multiple times? I have to say, you really make me laugh, thanks for the belly laughs.
> 
> Over one word....passed. :hysterical:
> 
> Ok, so......how many Obama budgets have passed and been approved? Is that better?


Well you made me laugh because that was the worst save I have ever seen. :hysterical:You said what you said. You changed your argument multiple times whenever someone pointed out you were wrong and here's the proof.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> I would think he knew about projectiles, since it seems to be almost common. Wonder if he had experienced that b/4...wonder if he's just so incompetent that he couldn't handle that happening? Why would he speed up to over twice what he should have been going? The other engineers did not do that, when hit w/projectiles.


The reports I've heard say the other trains "getting hit" is an unsubstantiated rumor, and whatever hit the wrecked train was about the size of a grapefruit, so while "projectile" is technically correct, it gives the false impression of something shot at the train from a gun


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

So what your saying is that your embarrassed because you couldn't answer a question truthfully. I understand!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> So what your saying is that your embarrassed because you couldn't answer a question truthfully. I understand!


Let us know when you actually ask a question you mean rather than one you intend to change when you get smacked down. :yawn:


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Let us know when you actually ask a question you mean rather than one you intend to change when you get smacked down. :yawn:


Smacked down?.....ound:


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> So what your saying is that your embarrassed because you couldn't answer a question truthfully. I understand!


This part of the thread started with this statement by you about Obama's budgets. "THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ANY!!!!!" No matter how you've spun and rephrased that statement it has been proven wrong. Budgets submitted, budgets passed all total more than the none you yelled. Now you seem to be calling those who replied liars by calling into question the truthfulness of the answers. Answers that were accompanied by the links you requested and backed up by your own research. Amusing as it is to read your prevarications and ramblings I'm done with this part of the conversation.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Why do you so badly want him to be at fault?


Are you kidding? Who else would be at fault? Seems they have no control over things shot/thrown at trains, seems to happen regularly...so would it be the 'driver' or perhaps a passenger? Think the conductor sped it up to over twice the limit? Passengers? Rock throwers?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Well you made me laugh because that was the worst save I have ever seen. :hysterical:You said what you said. You changed your argument multiple times whenever someone pointed out you were wrong and here's the proof.


Ii really can't believe you are arguing over semantics, you know the issue is a LAW saying a budget must be PASSED, not just submitted. We're not gonna say all's well b/c one was SUBMITTED!
We have a nonleader who has no clue how to manage nor work with people.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

So it appears the conclusion by non-conserves is that ita just dandy that only ONE budget passed? That it's just FINE to only submit. That's just all that's needed. A nonleader is just great for the country, it seems to libs.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> So it appears the conclusion by non-conserves is that ita just dandy that only ONE budget passed? That it's just FINE to only submit. Thata just all that's needed. A nonleader is just great for the country, it seems to libs.


Assumptions with no facts to base it on. No one said or implied it was fine so don't assume you know what people think.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Some are arguing reaally strongly for the 1budget thing, like that's just fine.8 1/2yrs, 1budget, CARP!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Some are arguing reaally strongly for the 1budget thing, like that's just fine.8 1/2yrs, 1budget, CARP!


Actually they are not. They are refuting the claims of someone that got something wrong, with proof, nothing more.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Some are arguing reaally strongly for the 1budget thing, like that's just fine.8 1/2yrs, 1budget, CARP!


Obama's been president for 8 1/2 years. Conservative history is almost as confusing as their math.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It seems like he has been president for 20 years.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> It seems like he has been president for 20 years.


I can understand conservative's desire to forget 2001-2009 and blame all the ills of the country on Obama and Clinton. There's a lot that happened in those eight years I'd like to forget, too.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> I would think he knew about projectiles, since it seems to be almost common. Wonder if he had experienced that b/4...wonder if he's just so incompetent that he couldn't handle that happening? Why would he speed up to over twice what he should have been going? The other engineers did not do that, when hit w/projectiles.


When a train pulls out of 30th street station in Philly going North, the engineer moves the throttle to "notch 8" which is wide open. the first curve is Zoo interlocking and the brakes are used to hold the curve speed until out of the curve. The same is done when the next curve comes up (which is the derailment spot) to hold the curve speed until out of the curve. Trains are run this way to maintain schedules on at capacity trackage. There are 3 impacts on the engineers side of the cab windshield close together. No one can throw 3 items at a train doing almost 90mph and group the hits so close. This engineer and other train engineers have been doing this procedure routinely. If he was startled before he hit the curve that explains why the throttle was wide open. When he regained composure he bailed out on the brakes, but it was to late. If one has been in a sudden auto accident then one could know the momentary confusion that occurs. I suspect the cover up has started to shield the politico's at all levels and sacrifice the engineer as the media is doing..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm hearing lots of stories on the media


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Obama's been president for 8 1/2 years. Conservative history is almost as confusing as their math.


Sorry, iPad likes to post what it wants...should be 6 1/2 yrs. but, seems like 20, like gapeach said.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Sorry, iPad likes to post what it wants...should be 6 1/2 yrs. but, seems like 20, like gapeach said.


No problem. My fingers have been known to fatten up sometimes.


----------

